# Landscape Rake for Paddock Harrow?



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Does anybody use a 3 pt. landscape rake to harrow their paddocks? Looking to buy, but not sure it's the best option. Thanks!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have one...6' wide.
I use it backwards to skim across the ground cause using it forwards digs holes and gulleys very easily...
That said...
I don't have a "float" mechanism on my tractor rear PTO so fine feathering is a must when doing my paddock, watching carefully for dig in and ripping of the ground does occur easily.
To break apart manure you need to move at a bit of speed or you just push manure around but not break anything apart...
That leads to the rake bouncing quite a bit, so plan on adding cement blocks to anchor, then need to adjust again with fine feathering so not dig...
Honestly, think I would not use a landscape rake for manure break-up but would instead use a pasture drag..
Something like this... 








Varying size of width and length you can use the teeth down for more aggressive drag properties or teeth up for more of a flattening say you would want to fill in hoof-prints and divets in a dirt riding arena.
There are many styles available on the market from many manufacturers today.
I've seen pasture drags hung up on a wall for safety reasons or over a fence or left on the ground in a area where horses do not walk since those "teeth" can do horrific damage.
Not "cheap" purchased new, by me I've seen them at equipment auctions and used farm equipment businesses for a fraction of cost new.

If it was me looking to purchase a landscape rake...
After having mine and using it backward on my paddock I see the damage it can do innocently...
Think I would pass and instead look at _*pasture drags*_...the picture above was from Northern Tool website.
Now if you have tree roots, vines and stuff to clear...oh yes a landscape rake would be perfect!!
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo._


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I agree with @horselovinguy, a pasture drag often works much better.

I've seen a landscape rake attached to a Bobcat utility vehicle used for arenas and pastures at a stable I used to ride at. It was obviously an incredible pain to use. It would strip the ground of its top few inches and the dirt and lumps of grass would accumulate underneath the rake. Then they'd have an ugly pile of lumpy dirt/grass that wasn't very easy to spread back out. If you're talking about the smaller ones that you use manually, they had one of those too - that was a total pain as well - the tongs were just too close together and would get caught on everything, still dragged excess dirt all over, and the whole thing was too heavy to cover a large amount of ground effectively. Honestly at that rate I'd rather use a manure fork!

I also saw a pasture drag attached to an ATV used at a different stable I used to ride at. So, so much better. It would break up poop without stripping the ground or leaving a big pile of dirt after use. They would lay a few cement blocks across the top to prevent it from bouncing and doing an uneven job.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you for the input! Confirmed my doubts! I wouldn't have thought they were that aggressive though!


I do have a section of flexible harrow and I'm not real crazy about it, though it's great for the arena. Although in theory I could drag my very useful weighted-cattle-panel-cum-paddock-harrow behind it. It does a great job of pulverizing. But the flexible harrow does a pretty good job of digging the manure out of the grass.


I will definitely pass on the rake! Thanks again!


----------

